# Extrem-Retro-Aufrüsten



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2009)

*Extrem-Retro-Aufrüsten*

Hab gerade von einem PII 350@392 auf einen PIII 500 aufgerüstet und nebenbei noch aus 192MiB RAM satte 320MiB gemacht und da kam mir die Frage:
Was war eigentlich das älteste System, an das ihr nochmal Finger gelegt habt?

P.S.:
An der Stelle ein Kompliment an Arctic Silver. Die AS1 auf dem PII dürfte von 2001 gewesen sein, zeigte aber keinerlei Spuren von Austrocknung. Hätte ich die gleiche CPU wieder einbauen wollen, hättte ich sie direkt drauflassen können. 
(okay, hätte ich das gewollt, hätte ich gar nicht erst unter den Kühler geguckt  )


----------



## Apokalypsos (7. April 2009)

*AW: Extrem-Retro-Aufrüsten*

Ich habe erst vor kurzem mein Lager ausgeräumt und nen P III 933MHz daraus gebaut. Hab dem guten noch 512 MB RAM und nen SB Live! 24bit spendiert. Das Highlight ist jedoch die GPU, hier werkelt ne 6600GT mit nem Zalman VF700. Ich hatte nix kleineres... 

Ach ja, irgendwo steht auch noch ein 486 DX2-66 und ein C64 rum!


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. April 2009)

*AW: Extrem-Retro-Aufrüsten*

aktuell im Hause: AM80386SX/16.
irgendwann im Besitz: Olivetti PC286S (oder so), 1MiB RAM, k/a, was da für 'ne Grafik bei war, mit passendem 14" VGA Monitor.


----------

